# Is tricin ok for rabbits eyes?



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2007)

I have some tricin for my cats eye, and I called my vet in regards to my new bunny having runny eyes. He said "Just try some of the tricin, and it'll fix it!" but I am very wary of that :shock:!

On the tube it says:
10,000 I.U./g polymyxin b sulfate
500 I.U./g bacitracin zinc
5 mg/g neomycin sulfate

For the treatment in dogs, cats and horses of eye and ear infections due to gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria.


Any thoughts? He says it's just what he'd give me if I took down the bunny anyway :?. Bailey has just been on a 24 hours journey to get from his breeder to me, and my friend who had him the night before she she could take him to the PetBus, said he had nothing like that when he was at her place.


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi NZ,

I am always cautious about any doctor that "tries" an antibiotic. Some of the eye treatments, especially those with steroids in them, can lead to inhibited healing and sometimes irreversable damage to the eye. Before I use anything in the eye, I want to know precisely what is wrong and what is causing the problem....like if it's a tear duct problem, and infection or an ulcer. Each of those has a different and specific treatment. And sometimes eye problems are secondary to the root cause....like upper respiratory infection, dental issues or head/jaw abscess.

I think before I risk the eyes of this rabbit, I would prefer to find out exactly what the problem is and where it is coming from. Eyes are an area that you sometimed don't get a second chance.

Randy


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Randy that the actual cause should be investigated first. The actual treatment is safe- I was given that for Loki for a minor secondary infection from his plugged tear ducts- but eye meds should never ever be shared because it's so easy to spread the infection via the ointment tube. I actually have two separate tubes of this stuff in the house, one labeled for Loki and one labeled for my kitty Lily in case of secondary infections from feline herpes. My vet really only uses this for secondary infections, not where the infection is the primary problem.

It is possible that dust or stress caused his runny eyes, since he has been traveling so much in the last day. But if it doesn't clear up soon definately take him in to a vet.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used those types of triple antibiotics with no ill effects, however, I agree with Randy that the cause of the weepy eye should be further investigated if the triple antibiotic doesn't clear the problem right up.

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone, that's what I thought as well.

I suspect his eyes were sore from the trip, rabbits travel in a plastic tub with a ventilated lid. I was not impressed with that! I was under the impression they travelled in cages, so I'm going to have a word with them about that :?. 24 hours in a plastic box is disgusting for any animal. I noticed the cats had proper cages.

They weren't crusty, just runny, and red rimmed. I haven't picked him up yet for a closer look this morning, but from through the cage they look much better already.

Will see how he goes through the day, and if it gets worse, it's off to the vet .


----------



## Ivory (Aug 11, 2007)

Howdy,

That product is quite safe to use on rabbits. If it doesn't clear up within two or three days, or gets worse in that time, schedule an appointment!

Get some antibiotic hand wash to wash your hands in between applications.


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 11, 2007)

Just a reminder regarding the use of medications....especially in the eyes. The drug mentioned is_usually_ safe but the question remains is it appropriate. There are some instances, with a corneal ulcer for example, that a drug that has been used previously for an "infection" might actually cause harm.Some drugs, mostly those with steroids, can actually suppress the immune system and inhibit recovery in some cases. Better to find out exactly what is going on before using a drug....and this is true for most drugs.

Randy


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 11, 2007)

i've always used neosporin if any of my rabbits had eye issues and it works wonders. I know it says on the tube not to use it in your eyes, but i've talked with my vet about that, and he says that there's nothing in it that will harm your eyes. He has reccommended (sorry i can't spell that word..haha) it to many of his rabbit/animal owners, and none of them had any complaints or negative effects. I hope this helps you. Also, like everyone else has said, make sure you know what is causing the eye issue too before it's treated with just any medication.


----------



## Ivory (Aug 11, 2007)

Polymixin, Bactracin, and Neomycin are all antibiotics, not steriods. There aren't any steroids in the ointment. If it were ulcerative keratitis it would have other side effects besides a runny eye. Besides, if it were ulcerative keratitis, the treatment (or a large part of it) would be a topical antibiotic, probably the one she's already got. 


I agree that before "trying" out any medicine one should be educated on it, but this medicine does not contain anything that would otherwise cause any problems.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Litlte Bailey was taken to the vet on Monday and it's now Wednesday and his eyes are getting worse, so it's back again to see about having them flushed :?.

I'm already over $500 in the hole with this vet so might have to be naughty and go and see another one under my partners name.


----------

